# Anno 2070 Königsedition, key, DVD, Mehrere Rechner?



## Zeto (15. August 2013)

*Anno 2070 Königsedition, key, DVD, Mehrere Rechner?*

Hallo,
ich wollte mir Anno 2070 Königsedition kaufen.
Kann man mit einer Version auch auf mehreren Rechner gleichzeitig spielen(Lan)?
Wenn nicht, kann man mit einer Version (key) auf mehreren Rechner zu verschiedenen Zeiten spielen, z.B. auf der Arbeit mit dem Laptop und Abends auf dem Desktop-Rechner?
Gruß Zeto


----------



## wuschi (15. August 2013)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition, key, DVD, Mehrere Rechner?*

zu gleicher zeit geht nicht , jedoch kannst du zu verschiedenen zeiten auf verschiedenen geräten spieln


----------



## Zeto (15. August 2013)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition, key, DVD, Mehrere Rechner?*

Ganz sicher?
Weil irgendwo stand es würde nicht gehen.

Erster Satz unter dem Absatz "So spielen Sie die Wirtschaftssimulation auf mehreren Rechnern".
http://www.helpster.de/anno-2070-auf-mehreren-rechnern-spielen-so-geht-s-legal_98953


----------



## Heretic (15. August 2013)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition, key, DVD, Mehrere Rechner?*

Also es sollte gehen. Schließlich logs du dich über Ubisoft luncher ins Game ein.

Wenn du eingelogt bist , kannst du nicht das spiel wo anders starten. 
von wo du dich jedoch einlogst ist eigendlich total egal.

Daher müsste das gehen.


----------



## Zeto (15. August 2013)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition, key, DVD, Mehrere Rechner?*

Okay, also ergo zu gleicher Zeit 2 verschiedene Accounts anlegen (zusätzlich Key kaufen), wenn nur zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten auf verschiedenen Geräten gespielt wird reicht einer.
Wäre schön, wenn es jemand mit Sicherheit bestätigen kann (getestet etc.). 
Weiß jemand wo man legal und seriös Keys kaufen, bitte die Königsedition?


----------



## -Atlanter- (16. August 2013)

*AW: Anno 2070 Königsedition, key, DVD, Mehrere Rechner?*

Ich kann dir zumindest bestätigen, dass man zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten auf unterschiedlichen Geräten Spielen kann. Vorausgesetzt es ist der selbe Account.

Ob man sich mit einem Account auf 2 PCs gleichzeitig einloggen kann, habe ich nicht getestet, halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich.


----------

